# Wish me luck - and a little help, maybe! ;)



## Patience (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey all, I started a new job on Monday, working for a company I have wanted to work for for a long time. So pleased to be here!  Although my job isn't specifically  development/programmy type job, I have already been asked to create and develop a file that has the potential to be big and important. The Excel side of stuff I don't think will be a problem, but it is a new job, and a new industry (it is higher education) so I am still learning how it works and fits together. I am really excited by it, and totally don't want to screw this up - beacause if I can get this right it could be good kudos! Make or break, eh!

As an aside, does anyone know if it is possible to determine what RGB a colour is made up of - I want to tie my file into the 'house' colours, but I can't find out what they are - is there a way of finding out from an online sample? I tried simply right clicking and going to properties, but all I got was 'Miscellaneous Properties, Text: English.'?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Dec 19, 2008)

Good luck Bryony! Sounds exciting 

(No idea on the RGB thing though. Do you have a design / style guide that specifies such things?)


----------



## Russ At Index (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Bryony , 

First ....Good Luck Girl .... well done 

Second ...... best i could come up with ....

http://www.rgbworld.com/color.html

Have a great Christmas

Russ


----------



## VoG (Dec 19, 2008)

RGB colour of a cell in Excel? Try


```
Sub ShowColour()
Dim RGBColour As String, R As Integer, G As Integer, B As Integer
RGBColour = Right("000000" & Hex(ActiveCell.Interior.Color), 6)
R = WorksheetFunction.Hex2Dec(Right(RGBColour, 2))
G = WorksheetFunction.Hex2Dec(Mid(RGBColour, 3, 2))
B = WorksheetFunction.Hex2Dec(Left(RGBColour, 2))
MsgBox "RGB" & vbTab & R & ", " & G & ", " & B & vbCrLf & "Index" & vbTab & ActiveCell.Interior.ColorIndex
End Sub
```


----------



## Norie (Dec 19, 2008)

Bryony

Congratulations!

But I think the actual question should be posted in a different forum.

And I think we need more explanation of what the question actually is.

What do you mean by 'tie my file into the house colours'?

What is it you are right clicking?


----------



## Patience (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi all. Thanks for the congrats! I am still on cloud nine, here! 

Thanks also for the colour links and advices - I found a link for a free download that is meant to help, but I wasn't allowed to install it. (Well, I guess its good knowing there is some security here!)

I think I'll have to pursue Emma's tip and see if I can't track down the person who might know our style guide. If we even have one... 

Norie - sorry - I re-read my post, and I see it was somewhat convoluted! What I meant was, I was right clicking on an area of our website in the vain hope that there would be enough in the 'properties' to give me an answer on a plate.

Well, it is no big deal - I don't think the important people here are expecting/wanting a document in house style, I just want to give them something extra*, and I always think that is a good place to start. I will continue my search.



* Yes, I know - that makes me big creep!


----------



## Domski (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats and best of luck.

I'm afraid I struggle with picking the colours to paint my dining room so short of a visit to B&Q and the use of their colour scanner I can only hope other suggestions are more useful.

Best wishes,

Dom


----------



## Stormseed (Dec 19, 2008)

Wish you all the very best for the new challenge, dear friend


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 19, 2008)

Patience said:


> What I meant was, I was right clicking on an area of our website in the vain hope that there would be enough in the 'properties' to give me an answer on a plate.


You can almost always right-click a website and pick _view source_ from the popup menu. If it is a complex page, it might be a challenge to locate the appropriate color setting buried in all the HTML. Here our corporate logo is specified in terms of the Pantone scale. But I should think that if you are able to find whoever is the guardian of the logo (he' probably in marketing), he could help you.

EDIT -- CONGRATULATIONS AND GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## arkusM (Dec 19, 2008)

Bryony,

Congratulations! 
I would add that if a company had its logo/corp ID done by a professional they would have the Pantone values, but they would also have the RGB values and any other relavent values; monitors cannot display pantone and hence the web cannot.(Pantone is a print Spec)

The color values in a website will only be there if the site design uses color other than in graphics, otherwise the info you seek is buried in a image file. Also I did a quick check as it has been a long time since I have worked in the Graphic design world, but web colours are Hexidecimal values!!! So you might need to convert the Hex to RGB! 

You could try to bring the file into photoshop and with the colour evaluation tool get the RGB values. It *may* not be exact if you use a jpg, due to compression, but will be pretty close. If you don't know anyone with photoshop, PM me the file and I will do it for you.

Cheers.


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 19, 2008)

arkusM said:


> ...Pantone is a print Spec...other than in graphics, otherwise the info you seek is buried in a image file....


Both things I failed to mention. 



arkusM said:


> So you might need to convert the Hex to RGB!


I think you meant to say "convert the hex to decimal". AFAIK, the hex *is* an RGB expression, first two bytes are the Red value, second two are the Green & last two are the Blue.


----------



## VoG (Dec 19, 2008)

Greg Truby said:


> AFAIK, the hex *is* an RGB expression, first two bytes are the Red value, second two are the Green & last two are the Blue.




Precisely  - see http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1781159&postcount=4 (code actually irrelevant to this thread but I didn't know that at the time).

Bryony - congratulations!! (forgot that in earlier post )


----------



## riaz (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Bryony, congratulations and good luck with the job.  We just know you will excel at it (sorry, couldn't resist!)


----------



## arkusM (Dec 19, 2008)

Greg Truby said:


> Both things I failed to mention.
> 
> 
> I think you meant to say "convert the hex to decimal". AFAIK, the hex *is* an RGB expression, first two bytes are the Red value, second two are the Green & last two are the Blue.


 
Greg, you are so presise!! 

I actually did mean "convert hex to RGB"... but not in the math sense. I should have qualified my remark...
Yopu see, in Photoshop the RGB values are expressed as three sets of numbers 0-255. There may be a decimal RGB value, I really don't remember... So to my "logic", I would plug the Hex value in and it would give me the equivilant three RBG values, thus "converting" them!! 
I bet there is a online conversion somewhere too. Photoshop would just be able to get the RGB from the image itself.

And I sit corrected, you are absolutly right that the hex is representative of the RGB values in the web world. I did most of my work for print and less for web...



Bryony, my offer still stands.


EDIT:Had to look up AFAIK

VoG: I just learned something new about this forum, you can link to single posts! Shiny.


----------



## arkusM (Dec 19, 2008)

Not to promote bad language habits (written not spoken)
I had to look up AFAIK and found:
http://www.netlingo.com/emailsh.cfm


----------



## Patience (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks to all for offers of help with this. I have managed to track down our style guidlines, so I should be in business! Yay!

Have a lovely Christmas everyone!

xx


----------



## Gettingbetter (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats Bryony,

If you do get stuck and end up having to convert your colours from Hex to RGB I always use this site

http://www.colorcombo.com/bghex.html

Good luck with the new job

Cheers
GB


----------



## arkusM (Dec 23, 2008)

Gettingbetter said:


> Congrats Bryony,
> 
> If you do get stuck and end up having to convert your colours from Hex to RGB I always use this site
> 
> ...


 
Nice! I thought there would be a way...


----------



## Patience (Jan 5, 2009)

Gettingbetter said:


> Congrats Bryony,
> 
> If you do get stuck and end up having to convert your colours from Hex to RGB I always use this site
> 
> ...



That is cool! Thank you.


----------

